# Ajout de contact impossible sur iChat



## ddhc (6 Août 2007)

J'utilise depuis quelques jours iChat pour AIM. Mais depuis aujourd'hui lorsque je veux rajouter un contact sur mon compte AIM, j'ai un message d'erreur :

*Erreur AIM*
Impossible d'ajouter <...> à votre liste de contacts. (erreur Feedbag 10)

Il m'est donc impossible de rajouter un contact, j'ai tout essayé : virer les préférences iChat, supprimer puis remettre mon compte ...

En revanche, sur ICQ et .mac, aucun soucis, il n'y a que sur AIM que j'ai un problème.

Quelqu'un a déjà eu cette erreur ou connaît la procédure pour la régler ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## pacis (15 Août 2007)

tu as combien de contacts dans le groupe ? car moi aussi c'est pareil, et je dois avoir plus de  150 contacts.

[edit] : hihi, je me suis tromp&#233;, j'ai l'erreur 12 pas 10.


----------



## vleroy (15 Août 2007)

juste pour info, en prenant toto@aol.com comme contact &#224; entrer
il ne faut rentrer que le pseudo ou dans la fiche de contact entrer dans le champ AIM que le pseudo
sinon, cela ne marche pas  donc *toto*

(mais ce n'est peut &#234;tre pas le pb)


----------



## LaurentR (11 Octobre 2007)

Je remonte ce sujet car j'ai quasi le m&#234;me probl&#232;me. en fait, j'essaie de rajouter des contacts qui sont inscrits en p&#233;riode d'essai sur dot mac, et j'obtiens une erreur feedbag 10 AIM. Bizarre une erreur AIM quand je demande dot mac, non ?


----------



## LaurentR (11 Octobre 2007)

J'ai trouv&#233; ceci :

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=93208

Est-ce que &#231;a veut dire qu'il faut que je configure le routeur de ma freebox en cons&#233;quence ? Et si oui, &#231;a voudrait dire qu'un seul ordinateur chez moi peut se servir d'ichat ?


----------



## LaurentR (11 Octobre 2007)

J'ai trouv&#233;. Il a suffit que j'ajoute un groupe Buddies et que j'inscrive mes contacts dans ce groupe pour que &#231;a fonctionne.


----------



## LaurentR (11 Octobre 2007)

Je r&#233;capitule au cas ou cela serve &#224; quelqu'un.

1) Dans le menu pr&#233;sentation, v&#233;rifier que l'option "Utiliser les groupes" est bien coch&#233;e.
2) En bas de la liste de contact, cliquer sur le + et "Ajouter un groupe" en lui donnant le nom qu'on veut. Il semble en fait que ce soit la cr&#233;ation d'un groupe pour y inscrire ses amis qui &#233;vite de se confronter &#224; cette fameuse erreur de feedbag

Voil&#224;,

Bonne soir&#233;e,


----------



## Bik21 (4 Novembre 2007)

Bonsoir à tous . Ca faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas posté . 
Je profite du sujet de ce fil pour évoquer mon souci sur ichat.

Léopard installé depuis peu , j'installe chez des amis AIM 6.5 sur pc XP (la dernière version) avec création d'un compte AIM dédié pour qu'on puisse faire de la vidéoconf mac/pc

Je rentre chez moi ce soir et dans ichat , j'essaye de rentrer mon nouveau contact AIM.
Je rentre le nom du compte ( il se décompose comme ça : nom prénom . Par exemple "jean dupont" ) Et c'est là que ça devient bizarre , mon contact apparaît dans ma liste ichat en clignotant et disparait au bout de 5 sec !!!! Le plus surprenant est que pendant ces 5 sec je peux faire de la vidéo ou faire de la messagerie instantanéé . 

Je suis abonné .mac , j'ai bien essayé d'enlever le cryptage , de jouer avec les différents niveaux de confidentialité , mais rien n'y fait !

Y a t-il une bonne explication à tout ce bazar ? Merci de vos réponses


----------



## Bik21 (10 Novembre 2007)

Trouvé ! Vu sur le site support de chez apple mais en anglais :

"Try this folks.
Close iChat. 
Go to Library -> Preferences and find the com.apple.iChat files. Delete all of them. Start up iChat again and it should work. It has worked or me. Must be some kind of Leopard bug becaus epeople with Tiger aren't having this issue
The buddy I was unable to see (wether he was online or offline) is now able to be seen in my iChat buddy list! 
Hope this works for you all too!"

Résumé : fermer ichat. Aller dans bibliotheque => preferences et effacer les fichiers com.apple.iChat . Puis relancer ichat . Ca marche maintenant !


----------



## Samuel 8852 (11 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour! J'ai le même problème! Mais je n'ai pas de com.apple.iChat..... dans mon ordinateur. J'ai regardé à l'emplacement demandé, mais rien à faire! SVP, j'aimerais vraiment pouvoir me servir de iChat. MSN est vraiment laid comme interface, sur un Mac, et j'ai déjà pousser deux de mes amis à s'acheter un Mac. Ces ordinateurs sont reconnus pour leurs simplicité d'utilisation, par contre, je commence à vraiment perdre patience. Donc SVP aidez-moi!


----------

